
Cupertino’s giant Vallco project near Apple Park approved for construction - gillis
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Cupertino-s-giant-Vallco-project-near-Apple-15254492.php
======
masonic
I was shocked today to see a brand new homeless encampment right smack in the
middle of the Vallco project directly on Wolfe road, more or less where J.C.
Penney had been.

